# Λέσχη Ανάγνωσης (.poema..) - Έναρξη 27 Οκτωβρίου



## azimuthios (Oct 12, 2011)

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

*Λέσχη Ανάγνωσης Ποίησης από το περιοδικό (.poema..)*
[Νέος Κύκλος 2011-2012]

http://www.e-poema.eu

*Πρώτη ενημερωτική συνάντηση: Πέμπτη 20 Οκτωβρίου, 19:30μμ*

Το ηλεκτρονικό περιοδικό για την ποίηση (.poema..) ανανεώνει την ετήσια πρόσκληση για τη λειτουργία της Λέσχης Ανάγνωσης Ποίησης, η οποία λαμβάνει χώρα –για τρίτη χρονιά– στον φιλόξενο χώρο του βιβλιοπωλείου «Λεμόνι», Ηρακλειδών 22, στο Θησείο.

Στις συναντήσεις μπορούν να λάβουν μέρος αναγνώστες με ενδιαφέρον για τον ποιητικό λόγο, γνωρίζοντας ότι η παρουσία τους στις ανά δεκαπενθήμερο συναντήσεις θα είναι σταθερή και ενεργή, δεδομένης της συμμετοχής τους στον συντονισμό των συζητήσεων, στην εκπόνηση κειμένων γύρω από τις εκάστοτε θεματικές ενότητες, στην επιλογή και ανάγνωση ποιητικών αποσπασμάτων.

Στόχος της λέσχης είναι η δημιουργία ενός πυρήνα φίλων του ποιητικού λόγου, ο οποίος, σε βάθος χρόνου και με την ανάλογη παρότρυνση, ελπίζουμε να εξελιχθεί σε σημείο αναφοράς για τη σύγχρονη ποιητική δημιουργία.

Σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα προβλέπεται η πρόσκληση ποιητών, μεταφραστών, κριτικών λογοτεχνίας, εκδοτών και άλλων σχετικών με τον χώρο της ποίησης. 
Αναλυτικότερες πληροφορίες παρέχονται στις ηλεκτρονικές σελίδες του περιοδικού, στον σύνδεσμο http://www.e-poema.eu/leshitext.php?id=17&pid καθώς και στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση [email protected] (υπόψη του συντονιστή κ. Βασίλη Μανουσάκη).

Η συντακτική ομάδα του (.poema..)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2011)

Ενημερώνω τους φίλους που θα ήθελαν να συμμετέχουν ότι η Λέσχη Ανάγνωσης (.poema..) θα ξεκινήσει τη λειτουργία της από την *Πέμπτη, 27/10, 19:30* και όχι αυτή την Πέμπτη 20/10, όπως είχε αρχικά οριστεί! Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 7, 2011)

Yπενθυμίζω σε όσους θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν στη Λέσχη Ανάγνωσης Ποίησης του περιοδικού (.poema..) [http://www.e-poema.eu] ότι οι εγγραφές παραμένουν ανοιχτές και ότι η επόμενη συνάντησή μας θα γίνει την *Πέμπτη, 10/11*, στον γνωστό φιλόξενο χώρο του βιβλιοπωλείου Λεμόνι (Ηρακλειδών 22, Θησείο) με θέμα: *Οδυσσέας Ελύτης: προσωπικότητα και έργο υπό διερεύνηση. Ο γνωστός/άγνωστος ποιητής με το Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας.*

Ελπίζω να σας δω εκεί! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 20, 2011)

Tην Πέμπτη, *24-11-2011 στις 20:3*0 στον φιλόξενο χώρο του βιβλιοπωλείου Λεμόνι (Ηρακλειδών 22, Θησείο) πραγματοποιείται η τρίτη συνάντησης της Λέσχης Ανάγνωσης (.poema..) με θέμα:

*Η έννοια της πολιτικής ποίησης: Υφίσταται σήμερα η ποιητική προσωπικότητα που θα επιχρωματίσει τις κοινωνικές και πολιτικές εξελίξεις;*

Παρακαλούνται όλα τα μέλη να φέρουν παραδείγματα πολιτικής ποίησης ή/και κριτικά κείμενα ή τις σκέψεις τους αποτυπωμένες σε κάποιο κείμενο πεζό ή ποιητικό, που θα διαβαστούν και θα συζητηθούν, σε 15 φωτοτυπίες περίπου.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 8, 2011)

Σας ενημερώνω πως η 4η συνάντηση της Λέσχης Ανάγνωσης (.poema..) θα πραγματοποιηθεί την *Πέμπτη, 8-12-2011 στις 20:00* στον φιλόξενο χώρο του βιβλιοπωλείου Λεμόνι (Ηρακλειδών 22, Θησείο).

Θέμα της: *Παραστατική ποίηση (performance poetry): μόδα ή καινοτομία στη διάδοση του ποιητικού λόγου.*


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 21, 2011)

Σας ενημερώνω πως η 5η συνάντηση της Λέσχης Ανάγνωσης _(.poema..)_ θα γίνει την *Πέμπτη, 22 Δεκεμβρίου 2011*, στον φιλόξενο χώρο του βιβλιοπωλείου Λεμόνι (Ηρακλειδών 22, Θησείο).

*Θέμα της: Τα χαϊκού στην Ελλάδα. Η παρεξηγημένη όσο και γοητευτική διαδρομή του είδους στην ελληνική ποίηση*

Όσοι αποφασίσουν να φέρουν ελληνικά χαϊκού, καλό θα ήταν να τα φωτοτυπήσουν για όλους, όπως κάνουμε πάντα. Επίσης, μπορείτε να φέρετε και να διαβαστούν χαϊκού που έχετε γράψει εσείς οι ίδιοι.

Είναι η τελευταία συνάντηση της Λέσχης για το 2011 και σας περιμένω όλους εκεί.


Να είστε καλά,


Βασίλης Μανουσάκης
Συντονιστής Λέσχης Ανάγνωσης _(.poema..)_


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 12, 2012)

Σας ενημερώνω πως την Πέμπτη, *12-01-2012*, στον φιλόξενο χώρο του βιβλιοπωλείου Λεμόνι (Ηρακλειδών 22, Θησείο) θα πραγματοποιηθεί η επόμενη συνάντηση (και πρώτη του έτους) της Λέσχης μας.

Θέμα της: *Τα χαϊκού στην Ελλάδα. Η παρεξηγημένη όσο και γοητευτική διαδρομή του είδους στην ελληνική ποίηση*

Πρόκειται για τη συνάντηση που αναβλήθηκε στις 22 Δεκεμβρίου γι' αυτό και το θέμα παραμένει ίδιο.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2012)

Η συνάντηση για τα χαϊκού θα είναι πολύ μικρής διάρκειας;


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 12, 2012)

Όχι. Ό,τι λέμε θα το λέμε σε 5-7-5 συλλαβές!  :lol:


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να γράψουμε κι εμείς μερικά ελληνικά χαϊκού με θέμα τη γλώσσα και τη μετάφραση; Στο ProZ.com έχουν μαζέψει μερικά στην αγγλική γλώσσα, όπως τα παρακάτω:

I've run out of food.
I'm going to eat the dogs.
What apostrophe?

Our QA found typos
Two in twenty thousand words
We must ask discount

http://www.proz.com/forum/fun_with_language/255025-time_for_some_haiku.html

Άζι, μπορείς να βάλεις τους κανόνες (5+7+5 συλλαβές, έχει άλλους;).
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Χαϊκού


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

Και τι γίνεται σε συναιρέσεις κ.λπ., πχ:

Τρισχιλιετής
και όμως· δεν βάφτισε
τα χαϊκούγια


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> I've run out of food.
> I'm going to eat the dogs.
> What apostrophe?



Ξέμεινα από φαΐ
Του σκύλου τρώω πάλι
Ποιο του σκύλου;
ή
Ποια του σκύλου;
ή
Τίνος σκύλου, ε;


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Our QA found typos
> Two in twenty thousand words
> We must ask discount



Όπα, λαθάκι
Ένα σε μύριες λέξεις
Μείον αμοιβή


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Βρήκαμε λάθη
Στις μύριες λέξεις δύο
Πόση έκπτωση;
:mellow:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> Βρήκαμε λάθη
> Στις μύριες λέξεις δύο
> Πόση έκπτωση;
> :mellow:



ή:

Βρήκαμε λάθη
Στις μύριες λέξεις δύο
Τι του κόβουμε;


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2013)

...
Εεε, στις 20.000 δύο λέει, άρα στις 10.000 ένα. Εμείς, παρά τη μείωση της αμοιβής, είμαστε τόσο λαρτζ; 

Κόψτε κάτι, ε;
Λάθη κάνουν όλοι, ναι
Σκόντο στανικό


----------



## Earion (Sep 1, 2013)

Γερανοί πετούν
Ανατολή προς Δύση.
Φτερά τους; Στίχοι.


----------



## Themis (Sep 1, 2013)

Earion said:


> Γερανοί πετούν
> Ανατολή προς Δύση.
> Φτερά τους; Στίχοι.


Λόγια φτερωτά
με χαϊκού. Σε σκέψης
αιθέρες λάμνουν.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 1, 2013)

Πλάκα έχετε! Δεν το κάνετε και ξεχωριστό θέμα γιατί είδα την αναβίωση αυτού και αναρωτήθηκα: "Μα διευθύνει άλλος τη λέσχη τώρα χωρίς εμένα;"


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 1, 2013)

Λέσχη ποέμα
την πήρε ο άνεμος
της κρίσης στο πέρα.


----------

